# Loofah Toys



## MissElaineous (Jan 8, 2009)

Are loofah toys healthy?
I was considering purchasing a doggy loofah baseball for my chihuahua/doxie. 

"Great dental hygiene in a fun package for dogs! Toss, chew, tug, or retrieve, the all natural material of the Loofah Ball adds interest while cleaning teeth and gums to keep any pet healthy. Fun 3" baseball sized loofah ball lets every good dog have his play."

I tried to search for information mentioning that loofah toys clean teeth and gums, but all I could find...

"Please let me introduce you the newly invented teeth cleaning pet toy!
This unique bone shaped pet toy was made of 100% natural loofah fiber, its clean, safe and durable for your dogs and cats. Its special loofah fiber will help your dog and cat cleaning their teeth efficiently. *And you dont need to worry if they chew and eat it since it was made of 100% natural loofah!*" 
 
Is it true that they can eat it?


----------



## odp1979 (Jan 5, 2009)

I don't get any plush toys for my dog, all she does is get to the stuffing. That stuff is dangerous in my opinion.


----------



## Willowy (Dec 10, 2007)

If it's real loofah, I guess it would be edible......loofahs are just squashes (kind of the squash skeleton, LOL). Not the plush "loofa dogs" type toys---those are just stuffies that look like loofahs  .


----------



## myminpins (Dec 20, 2008)

The absolute best thing for your dog's teeth are raw meaty bones


----------

